# Downloading TV Listings



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

I live in Cyprus and have 2 Tivos , both have network cards which can get onto the internet, we have ADSL,

I just cannot get them to download the TV listings. The problem occurred at the same time with both Tivos.

I have in the past been able to download the listings in Cyprus.

This has been an ongoing problem and have received much help from many people from this site and from Usenet

I have tried:

In theory (never tried it) because the TiVo uses the UUNET dialup 
network you could edit the dial _prefix_ to be a suitable local UUNET 
dialup number

The Tivo doesnt conect

The ISP states that there is no proxy sever between the Tivo and the internet.

I have tried all the suggestion for trying to bypass proxy servers and altering the code in Tivo.

The Tivo can ping websites in the UK

The ISP is very helpful, they wonder whether Tivo/Sky are blocking Cyprus IP addresses

Using the 00 44 prefix doesnt work. Someone has said the reason for this is that when you phone the UK from overseas you use the 00 44 prefix and drop the first 0 in the UK phone number.

The Tivo can ping websites in the UK.

I really am deparate to update my Tivos, especially since one of the grandchildren started the setup routine and of course the system is now locked because it cannot contact Tivo.

I really would appreciate any help in resolving this problem.

Many thanks

Geoff


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

When you say you have been able to download listings in the past - was this via the phone or via the internet?

Have you run nic_config_tivo to check that the machines are set to "network"?

What are the contents of your /etc/rc.d/rc.net files?

Regardless of the fact that your ISP says there is no proxy, have you tried the transparent proxy fix?

Have you backgrounded everything in rc.sysinit.author with '&' at the end of the line?

Check this thread for more ideas/details.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

When you perform a test call what error is generated?


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you run nic_config_tivo to check that the machines are set to "network"? 

Yes this is definately set to network

What are the contents of your /etc/rc.d/rc.net files?  

The contents are if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/ax88796.o macaddr=69C667 timing=3 ;  then
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.70 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1
fi

Regardless of the fact that your ISP says there is no proxy, have you tried the transparent proxy fix?

Yes I have tried this

Have you backgrounded everything in rc.sysinit.author with '&' at the end of the line?

Yes, no effect

The error generated is:

Failed. Service unavailable


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

I have downloaded in the UK both by phone and NTL

In Cyprus I have downloaded by Satellite Broadband.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I was getting this *EXACT* error just about 2 weeks ago! That is why I asked! My tivo had been working for almost a year at my current residence/network setup and nothing I could do would fix it.










I finally did a clear and delete everything which seemed to temporarily fix it and then it happened again. A few hours later I tried another test call and it worked. I never was sure what the problem was but I think it was on Tivo's end. Your post (two tivos breaking at once) seem to confirm this assumption.

edit: Look here http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=23091&#23091 BTW I am in the states but use a cachecard to download guide data.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What's in your tclient log?


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Please can you tell me how to get into the tclient log?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Its located in /var/log/
Do you have FTP access to the tivo?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

"Failed: Service Unavailable" is not what I got when my network card blew.

A connection error was more like "Connection Failed" or "Number Unavailable".

Is it a UK machine BTW? Your background image on the phone setup screen is unusual.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not the original poster. My machine is an original Sony Tivo from the US. I posted because I had the exact same issue that seemed to be unaffected by anything I would try.


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

This is the TClient files Thanks

08/09:05:20:30: /tvbin/TClient: inside TClient
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: No previously downloaded files remain in /var/
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: TClient: invoking init w/argv=-h -backup
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: TClient init: 0
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: dial config code: () found
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: no line matches code =
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: Using default TiVo Service params
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 48
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: Host = 204.176.49.3
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: Port = 80
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: Phone = 08081050005
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 8
08/09:05:20:31: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
08/09:05:20:32: /tvbin/TClient: DataSets may not be enabled, could not find Sh
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
08/09:05:20:41: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=3 mrconnector=7...
08/09:05:20:41: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=1 mrconnector=1...
08/09:05:20:43: /tvbin/TClient: Using error search string: (F|f)ata[l]|(D|d)ie


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Not sure how helpful this will be but "errTmBackgroundHoldoff" means some data was locked by another program and it couldn't be accessed.


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

kathekas said:


> Have you run nic_config_tivo to check that the machines are set to "network"?
> 
> Yes this is definately set to network
> 
> ...


I've spent the last 2 days in Cyprus struggling with this too. I go home tomorrow so any quick help would be appreciated.

I've gone though and made sure all items in rc.sysinit.author have at least a& at the end.

I've "sort of" tried the Transparent Cache fix, I say sort of because I'm assuming you mean using "emuProxy2 &" and editing the tclient.conf? Well my tclient.conf had no line 127::131.244.9.101:80::: to change to 127::127.0.0.1:8000::: but I've tried the following...

Added a 127::127.0.0.1:8000::: line to tclient.conf
Added a 127::127.0.0.1:8000::: line to tclientUK.conf
replaced 101::204.176.49.1:80:: (a similar looking line) in tclient.conf
replaced 101::204.176.49.3:80:: (a similar looking line) in tclientUK.conf

I'm absolutely lost at what to do. Tivo worked perfectly in UK on a Netgear router but here with the Speedtouch 585v6 my Dad is forced to use it just comes up "Number Unavailable".

Skype, Internet work ok. Tried contacting Cyta who said we HAVE to use the speedtouch and that they doesn't support the Tivo. Big help.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

When I first moved to Cyprus we had satellite broadband, and the downloading worked ok. The it stopped and it turned out that the ISP had done some port blocking.
.
I have used both Cyta and Wavespeed in Cyprus and have not been able to download the listings.

The infrastructure is all Cyta and only the ISP's are different.

Totally frustrating.

Its just not possible to speak with anyone one in the know.

I have considered creating a VPN to the UK, then use internet connection sharing, but not found anyone who will allow me this


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

kathekas said:


> When I first moved to Cyprus we had satellite broadband, and the downloading worked ok. The it stopped and it turned out that the ISP had done some port blocking.
> .
> I have used both Cyta and Wavespeed in Cyprus and have not been able to download the listings.
> 
> ...


I have done it! Using Cyta's I-Choice/Netrunner, complete with stupid infrastructure and their equally stupid Speedtouch modem/router. All working 100%.

Carefully following the instructions in *Post #12* in This thread solved it for me.

I'm back in the UK now but I'm back in Cyprus in August and pretty close to Kathekas if that's where you are? If you want some help PM me.

Mark.


----------

